# Hey Cody . . .



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it February down there yet?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2012)

Isn't it like summer down there when it's winter here? not fair, he gets to do everything first!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Isn't it like summer down there when it's winter here? not fair, he gets to do everything first!





Maybe we are doing it first and they are just behind us. A lot behind us. :aggressive:


----------



## CodyS (Jan 2, 2012)

hahahaha  not quite. But yes it is summer not that nature has been acting normal cause it has been a lousy summer at that. It only started warming up for the past few days.

ps. is it December there still? hehehe


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> . . . is it December there still? . . .



No, we're already in January here. January 3rd, 2010 to be exact. Someone said y'all are already into 2012 over there, but that's just not possible! 

:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## CodyS (Jan 3, 2012)

well lucky you. The world is going to end this year for me! I think I have until about the 21 of december.


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> well lucky you. The world is going to end this year for me! I think I have until about the 21 of december.



Man that stinks. I suggest you move to Texas and live another couple of years. If not, call me at the last minute and let me know what the end of the world looks like so I can write a book about it. I promise I'll make sure you get your royalties.   



.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry to say it but they have already made a movie about it... its called 2012...


----------

